# If upgrading binaries in ezjails with pkg-static fails with network errors...



## kjpetrie (Jul 3, 2021)

After upgrading my basejail according to the instructions at https://docs.freebsd.org/en/books/handbook/jails/#jails-ezjail I tried to upgrade the packages in my jails but got:

```
# pkg-static -j sharedserver upgrade -f
Updating custom repository catalogue...
pkg-static: http://<path to repo>/meta.txz: Can't assign requested address
repository custom has no meta file, using default settings
pkg-static: http://<path to repo>/packagesite.txz: Can't assign requested address
Unable to update repository custom
Error updating repositories!
```

If you get this the answer is simple - reboot the host!


----------

